# How Would You Kill Someone Else?



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

First off, i CANNOT believe i didnt think of this sooner, you sick fucks are going to hopefully have a ball with this. (sick fucks is a term of endearment in my vocabulary)

How would you do it? I know you have thought about it, don't lie. Go ahead, be as sick and twisted as you like, torture them for awhile or make it as efficient as possible. 

Just Dont mention any names though, we wouldnt want our beloved PercC members to be "party to conspiracy to commit first degree murder" now would we?

also, i think pictures could be fun, but im not sure how PC stands on gore...id look it up b4 i posted if i were u. no actual murders u may have committed please.

Just to get the ball rolling, My first choice would be to infect a person with those flies from africa that bore into your skin, lay eggs, and the larvae comes out your eyeballs and all that. Then i would keep them tied to a chair, naked, in my basement, with a live feed video being steamed to his family. 

id call it, Skorms Insect Infestation, to pay homage to a good video game.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Drive them to suicide.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

lirulin said:


> Drive them to suicide.


ahh, but that is not homicide, i did that to my mother, but i wasnt charged with anything. please, choose a more hands on approach.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

The Psychonaut said:


> ahh, but that is not homicide, i did that to my mother, but i wasnt charged with anything. please, choose a more hands on approach.


I do not wish to be charged with anything. That is kind of the point.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

At least explain how you would go about driving them to suicide, that's what makes it interesting! xD


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> At least explain how you would go about driving them to suicide, that's what makes it interesting! xD


It would depend on the individual, but probably calmly, rationally, explain everything that was wrong with them, under the pretense of helping them or giving them advice. Incessant, apparently well-meant undercutting, quiet contempt, offer suggestions for improvement on everything they do well, never look impressed, calmly quietly destroy all confidence they have in themselves. That kind of thing. Take opportunities where I get them. It would take time.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Secretly, I've always wanted to plan a murder just for the fun of it...but I'm too loony toons to be very thorough lol

I think I would try and sneak myself into their life somehow...Become their friend and learn everything about them that I can...One advantage I'd have is that people feel pretty open with me haha
Out of paranoia I'd come up with a whole new identity for myself...but not just a name, a history and a persona...just a whole different person...That would be who my victim knows, not me...
From here, it's all about being ninja...Find their weakness and use it against them somehow...Make them so weak that they can't really fight back...that's it;it's too adaptable depending on the person xD


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

It depends. I live in a rural area so I'd probably drive them out to a really remote place and take care of them; I'm not so sure _how_, though. Possibly by sneaking GHB or (lol) DPH into their drink and knocking them out then slitting their throat or injecting them with an overdose of heroin or something.

Then I'd drive the body to the Scottish Highlands or (closer to home) the Yorkshire Moors and dispose of it there.

I would need good alibis and a strong cleaning detergent for the car, though.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I would take red hot needles and driven them under their finger nails, they would be hooked up to a defibrillator so if they ever lost consciousness they would be brought back that way they felt every last ounce of the pain. I would continue to do this until their heart finally gave out from stress.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

RighteousRob said:


> I would take red hot needles and driven them under their finger nails, they would be hooked up to a defibrillator so if they ever lost consciousness they would be brought back that way they felt every last ounce of the pain. I would continue to do this until their heart finally gave out from stress.


 Why? What's the advantage in doing that?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

because it would be a long and painful torture, the nerves underneath the nails are some of the most sensitive ones on the body. I'm not patient enough to waste time with psychological torture.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, but why would you want to torture them? What advantage does it bring?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

an outlet for my hatred of people in general


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Shits'n'Giggles!!!!!


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

1. Prussic acid dissolved in a dark alcoholic drink
2. Then, cut off fingertips
3. Then, cut off head
4. Then remove teeth
5. Render #2-4 down with a sulfuric acid bath
6. Lye and a deep hole for the remnants.
7. Profit.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

oooooh i LOVE it...

another way ive thought about is dig a pit about 5 or so feet deep, put the person in the pit (probably drug them first, i have plenty of things that will render a person incapable of defending themselves for hours) and then bury them up to their necks. I would also pile dirt up around their head, so it sort of makes a bowl with their head in the center. i would use the dirt bowl thing as my toilet for a few days, until the person eventually suffocates/drowns in my shit and piss...

that one is reserved for betrayers though. the first one is for people who steal from me.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I would like to build a giant target board with spikes sticking out and catapult people from a trebuchet at it in the ultimate game of darts.


----------



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

What is the purpose of killing another human being?


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

nim said:


> What is the purpose of killing another human being?


What's the purpose of anything? Use your imagination and tell me how you would kill me. I'm a horrible person, and you'd be doing the world a favour.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

fill their waterbed with nitroglycerin


----------



## Norway88ESTP (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmmmm murder....

Number 1: 
Person = Random/unknown 
Risk: None
How: I whould knock on the door to some random dude and stand ready whit a shot gun, boom dead then travel back the 40miles I came from. No one whould expect me ^^

Number 2:
Person = Some one I intense hate
Risk = Life time +++
How = Lets get kinky, first of all i whould give them LSD and some ACID, then tie them to a chair and kill him whit a chees cutter (norwgian one), lemon juice, salt and one small lighter. Cut, salt, lemon then burn. The LSD whould be so hight dose that he whould se his hole life in review, the acid is to make his senses becom even higher and more ther. Then I whould putt on "American psycho and shark summer theam music" on the mp3 so he could have headphones on. Then turn the TV on that had "house of 1000 corpses on". And finaly I whould finish him off whit putting "Plumbo" in a deep wound and just watch it making its way down in his belly.


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

Norway88ESTP said:


> Hmmmm murder....
> 
> Number 1:
> Person = Random/unknown
> ...



Sorry to break it to you, but acid is just a popular name for LSD. There is no difference.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

Id just beat the shit out of them. No weapons, no restraints. Just a good old fashioned fist fight to the death. No cowardice with weaponry or nasty tricks. It would happen in a small dark room. My vicim/opponent would be evenly matched.


----------



## Norway88ESTP (Sep 14, 2009)

NiDBiLD said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but acid is just a popular name for LSD. There is no difference.


Nope  

ACID = Extacy pluss LSD

LSD = Pure LSD 

And LSD comes normaly in papir dipped in LSD

ACID comes in liquid


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Ordinarily, I would kill then elegantly with a single bolt-action rifle gunshot to the head, followed by a second up-close execution shot to ensure that I've killed them. If I was in close proximity to someone, I would strike with a knife, going for a quick, clean kill by shoving it through their neck, getting their tracheam, thier arteries, and potential their spinal cord.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

An icicle.


----------

